# Budd



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

I have just acquired a Bogen CHB 35watt PA amp & would like a proper schematic to do so. From what I've seen on line this seems to be a popular conversion & makes a great amp for guitar. I've paid nothing for the amp so if it can be done inexpensively I'm going to be ahead of the game. I'll of course need a cab to go with it, but that will come later. Does anyone have this schematic or info on where I can get one? I'm only wanting a single 1/4 in & 1/4 out for speaker. Thanks for any help.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't have the schematic you're asking for, but here's some info on the conversion:
http://www.rru.com/~meo/Guitar/Amps/PA2Guitar/index.html
http://www.rru.com/~meo/Guitar/Amps/PA2Guitar/pa2g-notes.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the GC forum Budd!

Hope that you get the help you need to convert your Bogen PA amp. 

I would like to suggest that you ask Scott, the GC forum admin, to change your thread title form "Budd" to "Looking for a Schematic for a Bogen CHB 35watt PA amp" or similar. 

Here is a link to Scott: http://www.guitarscanada.com/member.php?3-GuitarsCanada ....you could send him a private message

You might get more comments/suggestions that way. Something to consider.

Enjoy the forum.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

On my other computer at home I think I have some bookmarks saved! I'll post later today!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a recent conversion schematic and link to the website...maybe you have seen this??

Is your amp the "35A" ?

Hope this helps a bit.

Cheers

Dave











http://ppamps.blogspot.ca/2013/02/bogen-update.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome Bud. Bogen eh? Remind me to find out about the Bogen I told you about this evening. I'm sure the owner isn't using it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for info! So far I've just used it stock with a pedal in front & the bloody thing screams ! I may not mod it , because it sounds great as is , can't afford it anyway ! My 57 Gibson GA6 has just been brought back from the gates of hell & set me back a couple bucks , so likely gonna wait to do anything to the Bogey.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I haven't heard them in person, but I know a couple of guys who absolutely LOVE their converted bogen amps for guitar. I'm actually in the middle of making a head cab for one of them.

Best of luck with the project (when you get around to it)! Let us know how it turns out.


----------

